# How to go platinum w/ Wella haircolor!



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 7, 2006)

I have another question...dont mean to be a bug to anyone but i wanted to do at home dye using wellas color cremes. When i went onto the wella color chart, it told me to combine 1 1/2 oz of 0/00 Clear and 1/2 oz of 10/89 lightest pearl, now the thing is, am i missing anything to add to the color..do i need a volumizer? if so, what level? Or do i just mix those two cremes together? Any help would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

You would need a developer ... usually for blonder hair a 20 volume is fine, but since some of your hair is darker, you might want to go with a 30 volume. On areas that are light blonde now, you probably won't need as much processing time as the darker ones, so I'd do a strand test. Just remember to use a deep conditioner afterwards because the 30 vol. is a bit stronger then 20, so you want to make sure you put the moisture back in.

PS... You're not a bug


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 7, 2006)

So do i just mix the developer in with the two cremes combined?, Is going up to 40 to high? The way i see it, the higher the developer the lighter youll go (is their any truth to this? ) the parts that are dark underneath, im going to keep dark, but will it bleach over the red w/out it leaving it a brassy tone?

The red in my hair is Manic Panic (temp dye), didnt know if id have to do it in sections.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll have to try that the next time I color my hair. I have never used Wella, I normally use Clairol.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, yeah... the higher the volume the stronger it is. BUT, you gotta figure into it what color your hair is now... and what you're going for -- plus the condition &amp; texture. You don't want overkill. 40 is pretty potent. You can either mix the clear w/ the color --- or you can do it afterwards as another process. It's just basically a glaze for shine... so either or.

Oh... about the red... as long as you lift past the orange stage, you'll get blonde. From what I remember Manic Panic is only a temporary color, so if yours is... check on it often because it won't take as long to process as if it were a perm. color.


----------

